# Plans for a Snowboard Bench?



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

So I recently came into two pretty trashed boards. Well, the one looks rideable but is delaming a bit (possibly repairable) and the other actually looks like it was run over by a car. It's a shame because one is a Nitro and the other a K2.

Anyway, I'd like to make a bench out of them. All I can find online are plans for wooden frames, but I want to either make or use a metal frame. 

Anyone have any experience on this? Oh by the way, I will take a file to the edges and scrape off the stomp pads. That's as far as I got in my plans haha. 

Thanks for any tips and advice.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

just use the binding holes on the topsheet to mount to a metal frame? :dunno:

or if you want the topsheet to show run some countersunk screws through the binding mount holes.


----------

